# Judo and taekwondo



## Tiberius (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi, i do a bit of the Judo at the moment. I mainly do yoga. Since I already can do the splits I was thinking something that involves kicking wouldnt be a bad idea for me. Is tang so do like a combination of Judo and Taekwondo, something that teaches punching and kicking techniques, but grappling too?


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 15, 2010)

Tiberius said:


> Hi, i do a bit of the Judo at the moment. I mainly do yoga. Since I already can do the splits I was thinking something that involves kicking wouldnt be a bad idea for me. Is tang so do like a combination of Judo and Taekwondo, something that teaches punching and kicking techniques, but grappling too?



TSD is more of a mix of shotokan and TKD.  Some TSD schools have grappling as part of the Ho Sin Shul curriculum, but this is mostly rudimentary.


----------



## dancingalone (Jul 15, 2010)

Sounds like you might like MMA.  Not every one into MMA is a competitor - there's plenty who just like to train in a MMA gym.  

It would be tough to find a taekwondo/tang soo do/karate school that offers as much hands on partner work as in found in judo.  Wado-ryu karate combines jujutsu with Shotokan karate, but it too won't be anything like the typical judo mat session.


----------



## dortiz (Jul 16, 2010)

My first serious teacher and school were heaven in that respect. We had Tae Kwon Do, Judo, Kendo and Hapkido. Once you got past green belt in any style and you showed some commitment, then you were pushed to take on as many as possible if not all.
Also funny was that by the end of the 80s Judo and Kendo turned in to the ancient Korean arts of Kumdo and Yudo ; )
MMA is doing what many hard martial artists were doing way back when. Many TKD and Tang Soo Do GMs have Judo in their background, er sorry Yudo.
Long answer short. TSD wont be the blend you describe but is a life long art that can be seasoned with some extra studies. Some of the folks I respect most are top TSD players so it seems to also shape a hell of a character ; )


----------



## Bumblebee (Nov 14, 2010)

Just learn everything haha.  That's what I'm trying to do.


----------



## Disco (Nov 14, 2010)

In the modern day realm of Korean MA's, what your looking for would have Hapkido being a likely fit. Since you already to falls (Judo), Hapkido's joint locks and throws should blend nicely and they have more than enough kicks and punches.


----------



## Montecarlodrag (Nov 22, 2010)

Tiberius said:


> Hi, i do a bit of the Judo at the moment. I mainly do yoga. Since I already can do the splits I was thinking something that involves kicking wouldnt be a bad idea for me. Is tang so do like a combination of Judo and Taekwondo, something that teaches punching and kicking techniques, but grappling too?


 
I would advice to join a Tang Soo Do/Tae Kwon Do school and keep training Judo.
You just can't teach so many things into one single style.

There is no such martial art which teaches kicking, punching, grappling, weapons, everything. That's the beauty of the martial art world, every style lacks something and If You want to be a more complete martial artist, you need to cross-train.


----------

